# 2 Router an einem DSL-Anschluss



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Technische Frage an die erfahrenen Nutzer hier.

Wegen den baulichen Begebenheiten in einem Stahlbetonbunker ist es schwierig überall WLAN bereit zu stellen. Nun gäbe es die Möglichkeit zwei Router (Fritzboxen) an einem DSL-Zugang anzuschließen.

Meine Fragen: ...geht das? Ich meine, funktionieren die Fritzboxen auch beide zugleich an einem Anschluss, wenn das DSL-Signal beiden Geräten zur Verfügung steht?

Wenn das funktioniert, ist ein Switch oder sogar nur eine Weiche ausreichend oder muss da was anderes her?

Andere Alternativen (WLAN aus der Steckose, Repeater) sind schon hinreichend getestet, bringen aber nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Nein, zwei Router direkt am DSL geht nicht. Die würden sich bei der Einwahl um die IP prügeln.
Du kannst aber einen Router (mit Modem) als ersten Router anschließen. Der kümmert sich um die Einwahl.
Danach kannst Du normale Router dahinter klemmen. Die übernehmen in ihrem Bereich dann das DHCP und andere Routeraufgaben.
Aber wenn es nur darum geht die Reichweite zu erweitern reicht es vom Router ein Netzwerkkabel dorthin zu legen wo Du den Anschluß brauchst (gehen glaube ich bis 150 m ohne Verstärker) und dort dann mit einem Switch oder WLAN.Accesspoint weiterzuverteilen.
Einen zweiten Router würde nur einsetzen wenn Du IP-Ranges trennen willst sodaß an einem DSL-Anschluß praktisch zwei unterschiedliche von einander getrennte Heimnetzwerke entstehen


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nein, zwei Router direkt am DSL geht nicht.


Ich habs befürchtet, DANKE!


Hippo schrieb:


> einen Router (mit Modem) als ersten Router anschließen. Der kümmert sich um die Einwahl. Danach kannst Du normale Router dahinter klemmen.


Das heißt, dass ich Router 1 an den Splitter hänge und von einem LAN-Ausgang in Router 2 (DSL-Eingang) gehe? Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Jep, aber wenn Du nicht zwei IP-Ranges trennen willst/mußt überflüssig zwei Router zu nehmen. Das verkompliziert die Sache nur unnötig und erhöht die Anzahl der möglichen Konfigurationsfehler erheblich


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> ....wenn Du nicht zwei IP-Ranges trennen willst/mußt überflüssig zwei Router zu nehmen.


Das will ich nicht (weiß gar nicht was das ist!)

Mein Problem ist das WLAN über vier Stockwerke. Der Splitter ist im Keller, die Fritzbox 1 unter Dach und dann noch Fritzchen 2 wieder im Keller. Alle drei Geräte können verkabelt werden und sollen WLAN im ganzen Haus herstellen. Nur, im Keller ist der Empfang aus dem Dachgeschoß unmöglich und im EG mittelprächtig. WLAN vom Keller aus (mit Fritzchen als Repeater) geht aber nicht stabil. Die Fritzens selbst können sonst nicht im Haus verbaut werden, da ich keine Kabel legen kann.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Hast PN


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2012)

Das einzige, das wirklich geht, ist Kabel ziehen.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das einzige, das wirklich geht, ist Kabel ziehen.


Leider zu spät, vor der nächsten Renovierung geht da nichts. Außerdem habe ich Hochachtung vor Deckendurchbrüchen wegen der Fußbodenheizung.


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2012)

Internet per Stromkabel möglich? Powerline oder so?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Internet per Stromkabel möglich? Powerline oder so?





Reducal schrieb:


> Andere Alternativen (WLAN aus der Steckose, Repeater) sind schon hinreichend getestet....


Devolo hatte versagt weil die Stromkreise nicht kompatibel waren, wo ich sie brauchte. Außerdem habe ich die teuren Fritzboxen schon.


----------



## Heiko (8 März 2012)

Du kannst die zweite Box irgendwo in der Mitte als Repeater nutzen.


----------



## Hippo (8 März 2012)

Mein Vorschlag nach telefonischer Klärung

Fritzchen mit Routerfunktion vom Dach in den Keller zum Splitter
Bisheriges Kabel Splitter zum Dachbodenfritzchen als Verbindung zu einem Accesspoint nutzen.
Da kannst jetzt entweder Dein zweites Fritzchen zum Switch mit Accesspoint degradieren, d.h. die Fritzbox II um alle Routerfunktionen kastrieren oder Dir einen einfachen Accesspoint besorgen (was ich Dir empfehlen würde)


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2012)

Das Problem wurde zwar nicht behoben aber die Infrastruktur ist nun nachhaltig verändert.

Nun hätte ich da aber noch ein kleines Problemchen mit einem Notebook unter Win7 "Starter", dass trotz LAN-Verbindung ständig das schwächere WLAN favorisiert. Nun suche ich nach einer Option, bei der stets das LAN als dominante Verbindung voreingestellt werden kann, kann diese aber nicht finden.


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Bei XP geht das unter "Drahtlosnetzwerke anzeigen" und dann "Reihenfolge der Netzwerke verändern"
Dann versucht er immer in der Reihenfolge der Netzwerke zu verbinden


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2012)

Betrifft aber nur die Reihenfolge der Drahtlosnetzwerke, LAN taucht in der Übersicht nicht auf. Außerdem nutze ich nun nur noch ein WLAN, ohne zusätzlichem Repeater.


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Ups - überlesen ...
Dann schalt einfach die WLAN-Karte ab.
Geht entweder über einen kleinen Schalter oder eine Tastenkombination
Es gibt auch Programmemit denen kannst Du sogenannte Netzwerkprofile erstellen, aber bis Du die konfiguriert hast kannste auch die WLAN-Karte aus- und wieder einschalten.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2012)

Die Lösung des Problems habe ich nun hier gefunden: Reihenfolge von WLAN- und LAN-Verbindung ändern.

Wenn das Menü "erweiterte Einstellungen" nicht angezeigt wird, dann unter "Organisieren" - "Ordner- und Suchoptionen" - "Ansicht" - "immer Menüs anzeigen" einstellen, dann "Erweitert" im Menü wählen und unter den "Erweiterte Einstellungen" die Auswahl durchführen. Neustart des Rechners.

Aber, siehe da - funktioniert beim betroffenen Netbook auch nicht!


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2012)

welches Betriebssystem hast Du drauf?


----------



## Heiko (21 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> welches Betriebssystem hast Du drauf?


Klingt nach Windows Starter. Das ist funktionell deutlich reduziert gegenüber allen anderen Versionen.


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2012)

Wenn das Ding nur am LAN hängt und WLAN generell nicht gebraucht wird könnte man die WLANkarte auch im Gerätemanager plätten


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Klingt nach Windows Starter.


Genau!





Reducal schrieb:


> Nun hätte ich da aber noch ein kleines Problemchen mit einem Notebook unter Win7 "Starter".....





Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding nur am LAN hängt und WLAN generell nicht gebraucht wird könnte man die WLANkarte auch im Gerätemanager plätten


Eben nicht! Das Ding ist im ganzen Haus unterwegs und hängt dabei auch stabil im WLAN drin. Nur im Kellergeschoss, siehts WLANmäßig düster aus. Nachdem aber der Hotspot nun eine Etage niedriger hängt, ist die Funkqualität dort zumindest schon mal "ausreichend". Bei "ausreichend" geht jedoch die Konnektivität gelegentlich verloren.

Wie eingangs beschrieben, waren zu Beginn der Problemlösung zwei FritzBoxen aktiv, eine davon als Repeater und diese stellte oft keine Verbindung her, obwohl das Gerät vom Rechner gefunden wurde. Zwischenzeitlich glaube ich nun an einen Versionskonflikt zwischen den beiden Boxen. Das Basisgerät ist schon fast zehn Jahre alt und der Repeater erst zwei. Jetzt verwende ich erst einmal nur das neuere Gerät und gebe das andere bereits über eBay her. Evtl. leiste ich mir nun einen einfachen Repeater von AVM, der verständigt sich mit allen Typen des Herstellers.

Damit ist das Thema für mich eigentlich erschöpft. Ich danke für Eure Mitarbeit!


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Evtl. leiste ich mir nun einen einfachen Repeater von AVM, der verständigt sich mit allen Typen des Herstellers.


Einen muss ich nun doch noch drauf legen. Nach dem nun größten Teils alles verkabelt ist, fehlte hier und da noch etwas WLAN für Tablets & Co, also für den spontanen Komfort. Die Überlegung mit dem Repeater hat sich dahin gehend erübrigt, weil mein alter Fritz und das kleine Fritzchen die aktuelle WLAN N-Technologie nicht unterstützt hatten.


			
				AVM schrieb:
			
		

> WLAN N-Technologie für Übertragungen von bis zu 450 MBit/s und deutlich größere WLAN-Reichweite


Das Problem mit der mangelnden Reichweite in das Kellergeschoss gehört nun endlich der Vergangenheit hat.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2013)

Ha, denkste!

Mein Provider macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung - Aka-Aka, aufgepasst! Der lokale Anbieter steigt sang- und klanglos von DSL direkt auf VDSL um. Einige Kunden durften noch übergangsmäßig ADSL nutzen, doch auch denen wird man die Bandbreite kappen anpassen und damit einsichtig auf eine Vertragsänderung stimmen.

Das mit dem WLAN im Haus war ein Problem für sich. Letztlich hatte ich mir noch eine neue Fritzbox zugelegt, doch mit Vertragsumstellung von 6000er DSL auf 50.000 oder 10.000 kbit/s hat sichs damit. Das Abschlussgerät fällt weg, dafür übernimmt eine gebrandete Fritzbox alle Funktionen, einschließlich der DECT-Telefonie über VoIP.

Das Abenteuer geht also weiter. Nur gut, dass es Amazon gibt - die Fritzbox von neulich konnte ich innert der 30 Tagefrist noch bis morgen gegen Erstattung zurück senden.


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2013)

to be continued ...


----------



## Heiko (1 April 2013)

Die Fritzboxen können doch bis 100 kbit/s problemlos mithalten.


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Fritzboxen können doch bis 100 kbit/s problemlos mithalten.


Stimmt, aber die Tücke liegt im Detail! Der Provider will Fehler durch die Kunden vermeiden und macht es deshalb besonders kompliziert und verkauft seine Strategie als Wohltat:




			
				FAQ des Providers schrieb:
			
		

> *Kann ich anstelle des Provider-Endgerätes ein eigenes Endgerät verwenden (z. B. eineneigenen WLAN-Router)?*
> 
> Nein. Das von uns bereitgestellte Endgerät stellt i.d.R. das Netzabschlussgerät dar, auf dem wir die angebotenen Dienste bereitstellen. Wir können einen zuverlässigen und störungsfreien Betrieb des Anschlusses und die Qualität der angebotenen Dienste daher nur dann gewährleisten, wenn an diesem Anschluss das von uns überlassene Endgerät betrieben wird. Hierzu werden die Endgeräte mit einer Konfiguration und einer Firmware (Software) betrieben, die speziell an unser Netz angepasst wurden und so eine Interoperabilität mit unseren Systemen gewährleistet. Bei Nutzung anderer Endgeräte ist die Nutzung des Anschlusses nicht möglich oder ein störungsfreier Betrieb nicht gewährleistet. Der bei Nutzung von anderen Endgeräten ggf. verursachte Aufwand für Analyse und Behebung von Störungen kann erheblich ausfallen. Zur Deckung dieser kundenseitig verursachten Aufwände und im Interesse der Fairness gegenüber Kunden, die durch Verwendung unseres Endgerätes solche Kosten nicht verursachen, werden Aufwendungen für die Entstörung von Fehlern, die durch den Betrieb von Fremdgeräten verursacht werden, in Rechnung gestellt.
> 
> Für die große Mehrzahl unserer Kunden ist es zudem auch von Vorteil, dass wir für den angebotenen Anschluss ein erforderliches Endgerät zur Verfügung stellt. Sie brauchen sich nicht selber um ein geeignetes Endgerät kümmern und können davon ausgehen, dass die durch uns überlassenden Endgeräte an ihrem Anschluss auch reibungslos funktionieren. Bei Glasfaser- und VDSL-Anschlüssen sowie bei Regio-Anschlüssen (ab ca. Q2/2013 auch bei ADSL-Anschlüssen) profitieren Kunden mit Flat zusätzlich von der Administration bzw. automatischen Konfiguration des Gerätes durch uns. So konfiguriert sich das Gerät selbsttätig beim erstmaligen Anstecken oder nach einem Reset; Kunden müssen weder irgendwelche Zugangsdaten eingeben noch sonstige Einstellungen vornehmen. Weiterhin profitieren alle Kunden mit einem unserer Anschlüsse von einer dauerhaften Gewährleistung, solange der Vertrag läuft: Sollte das Endgerät einmal defekt sein, so wird es auf unsere Kosten ausgetauscht, egal wie alt es ist.


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2013)

Der Supportaufwand wir dadurch sicher geringer, das kann ich mir schon vorstellen. Zumindest dürfte niemand in der Lage sein, seinen Internetzugang "kaputtkonfigurieren" zu können.


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Supportaufwand


Naj, das ist dann gleich die nächste Sache. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich eine eMail mit Angebotswunsch an den Provider gesandt, darauf hin kam 10 Tage später ein Anruf, dass man sich kümmern würde. Drei Tage später hatte ich ein Angebot im Kasten, das auch schon auf der Startseite des Provider-Website steht - also nix neues, nix konkretes.

Telefonisch ist kein durchkommen und der Rückrufwunsch wird nun wohl irgendwann erfüllt werden. Interessanter finde ich da nun aber die Möglichkeit des eigenen Supportforums bei dem Provider. Dort sind tatsächlich richtig erfahrene Supportler unterwegs, die sich den Fragen der einzelnen Nutzer speziell widmen. Bei der Anmeldung kann man seine Kundennummer eintragen und dann gucken die Jungs gleich nach, wos hakt. Kein Wunder allerdings, dass der altmodische eMailsupport nur mäßig beachtet wird.

Immerhin konnte ich nun schon heraus finden, dass 50 oder gar 100 kbit/s derzeit nicht drin sein werden, sondern allenfalls 18. Telekom schreibt beim Verfügbarkeitstest aber, dass nur 6 kbit/s möglich sind und mein Provider nutzt das Netz der Telekom. Woher also kommt die höhere Kapazität?


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2013)

Du meintest sicher MBit/s, oder?

Die Telekom kalkuliert intern traditionell mit engeren Toleranzen, weil die die Bandbreite, die sie versprechen, auch gerne tatsächlich liefern wollen. Andere Reseller sehen das weniger eng...


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2013)

....ah jo!



Reducal schrieb:


> Telekom schreibt beim Verfügbarkeitstest aber, dass nur 6 kbit/s möglich sind und mein Provider nutzt das Netz der Telekom. Woher also kommt die höhere Kapazität?


 
Im Forum des Providers beantwortet:


> Was die Telekom an einer bestimmten Adresse schalten kann oder will interessiert uns nicht da wir nicht auf die Technik der Telekom angewiesen sind sondern nur auf die TAL.
> Unsere Anschlüsse werden so eingestellt das das Modem mit der höchstmöglichen Bandbreite synconisieren kann, an deinem Anschluss werden das aufgrund der etwas längeren TAL ca. 8-9 MBit sein.


...ein Tarifwechsel wäre somit also nur kosmetisch, ein aufgebohrtes 6000er.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2013)

bei mir sieht's gut aus: ~14 MBit (18 wäre maximal)
(Habe gerade mit support gesprochen: "Sie haben hier 18 MBit und das kommt auch gut an, weil sie nahe am Verteiler wohnen. Das ist Kupfer und bleibt es auch noch eine Weile. VoIP erst bei Glasfaser, *wenn man will*")

M-nets hauseigener speedtest sagt 15,3 MBit/s. Prima.

Download einer 100MB-Testdatei bei QSC liefert 1645 kB/sec.


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2013)

Klingt ja nicht soooo schlecht.


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist Kupfer und bleibt es auch noch eine Weile. VoIP erst bei Glasfaser, *wenn man will*


 
Bin Fan vom Supportforum von M-net geworden, seit ich weiß, dass hier einem zügiger geholfen wird.



			
				Support M-net heute schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telefonie läuft bei TAL Anschlüssen derzeit noch auf normaler Telefontechnik, wird aber sicher früher oder später auf VoIP umgestellt werden (deshalb steht das auch so in den Verträgen drin).
> 
> Eine Umstellung auf IPv6 wird an den Anschlüssen bei denen das ganze vertraglich auch möglich ist sicher in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft stattfinden, genauere Informationen hierzu werde ich separat noch schreiben wenn es soweit ist.





			
				Support M-net gestern schrieb:
			
		

> Für die demnächst kommende Umstellung der Anschlüsse auf IPv6 (oder evtl. auch VoIP) wird es früher oder später auch nötig sein das die von uns zur Verfügung gestellten Geräte auch verwendet werden müssen wenn am Anschluss noch Geräte hängen die das nicht können.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2013)

@ Aka, dein Provider zieht nun für Neuverträge und Upgrades neue Technik vor:


			
				Sven schrieb:
			
		

> *Technische Änderungen bei Verträgen ab 02.05.2013*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist das WLAN über vier Stockwerke.


Das WLAN-Problem ist gelöst, nun stellt sich ein neues.

Für den erfolgreichen Ausbau des Elektrosmog im Haus kam nun der Bedarf auf, auch den Mobilfunk in jede Ritze routen zu wollen. Deshalb wollte ich dbzg. hier mal weiter nach Erfahrungen fragen. Allerdings bin ich selbst schon fündig geworden und dabei kam mir auch das > HIER < unter:


			
				rechtl. Hinweis der m2m Germany GmbH zu Mobilfunkrepeatern schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher galten Repeater immer als verbotene Geräte. Die Lesart durch die BnetzA hat sich jedoch geändert. Repeater sind nicht grundsätzlich verboten, zumindest solange nicht, wie sie die Konformitätsbestimmungen der EU erfüllen und die Netzbetreiber den Betrieb erlauben.
> Der guten Ordnung halber weisen wir jedoch darauf hin, dass sich in Deutschland die rechtliche Situation bezüglich der Zulässigkeit und Nutzung von GSM-Repeatern zur Reichweitenerhöhung, z. B. innerhalb von Gebäuden laut dem Verbraucherservice der Bundesnetzagentur derzeit wie folgt darstellt:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da die mobilen Geräte automatisch das vorhandene WLAN im Haus nutzen, wird nur ein GSM-Repeater benötigt.


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2013)

GSM Repeater? Hat nicht irgendein Provider ne Femto-Zelle angeboten?

Ah, richtig: http://www.computerwoche.de/a/o2-bringt-femtozelle-fuer-geschaeftskunden,2539246

Das wäre doch fast noch besser.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis.





			
				Computerwoche schrieb:
			
		

> Signal Box S kostet 149,99 Euro netto, die Signal Box M 599,99 Euro netto


Die Signalbox S käme da schon in Betracht, allerdings ist das Ding für das O2-Netz, also für GSM1800. Ich benötige jedoch GSM900 und eben ohne UMTS. Geht als womöglich noch preisgünstiger.


----------



## Heiko (26 Juli 2013)

149 EUR ist schon verdächtig günstig dafür...
Das Ding macht aber wirklich nur 3G (geht ja fast auch nicht anders, wenn die Daten durch das Internet sollen).

Reine Repeater sind ja auch nicht deutlich billiger: http://www.gsm-repeater-shop.de/home-producten/gsm-repeater-900-mhz.html


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2013)

Na ja, damit kann man schon mal was anfangen. Conrad hat da so einen Beschaffungsservice online, den werde ich mal aktivieren.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2013)

Das mit dem GSM-Repeater habe ich erst einmal wieder verworfen. Aber....


Reducal schrieb:


> Das WLAN-Problem ist gelöst....


...nix da! Die Verbindungsraten sind auch über den Repeater nur gut und längst nicht hervorragend.

Neben Devolo und anderen hat AVM auch diese Steckdosentechnik aber das Experiment wollte ich wegen des bereits angeschafften WLAN-Repeaters erst einmal nicht wagen. Deshalb hat mir der FRITZ!Support nun zu einer *LAN-Brücke* geraten, die über den vorhandenen Repeater umgesetzt werden kann. Voraussetzung ist ein Netzwerkanschluss (Kabel): http://service.avm.de/support/de/SK...-FRITZ-WLAN-Repeater-und-FRITZ-Box-einrichten.

Funktioniert übrigens ganz gut! Schade nur, dass sich ältere Geräte nicht automatisch immer das jeweils stärkste, verfügbare WLAN-Signal wählen.

Der Supportler meinte außerdem, dass über das WLAN-Signal von der FRITZ!Box nur etwa 50% effektiv an einen Repeater weiter geleitet werden. Wenn dann auch noch das Signal geschwächt empfangen wird, dezimiert sich die Leistung nochmals, da nur so viel Signal repeatet wird, wie ankommt.


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2013)

Frage an die Techniker hier!

Gibt es Unterputz Netzwerkdosen (UAE-Anschlussdose, RJ 45) zweifach, mit nur einer Zuleitung - wie ein 2fach Hub?




Schlauft man ggf. durch?


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2013)

Frage dazu, was für eine Netzwerkart? so ist es mit Ja und Nein zu beantworten.


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2013)

Schon mal gesucht - nix gefunden


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Schon mal gesucht


...ich eben auch.


BenTigger schrieb:


> Frage dazu, was für eine Netzwerkart?


5er Netzwerkkabel wurde direkt durch die vorhandenen Rohre von der Fritzbox zu einer offenen Unterputzdose geführt. Dort hängt dann, bislang felxibel, ein Hub dran und danach ein PC und lediglich ein Drucker. Meine Überlegung ist nun die, duch die 2fachdose den Hub einzusparen, außerdem siehts unprofessionell aus, wenn ein Kabel aus einer Unterputzdose kommt und nur ein angebohrter Abzweigdosendeckel drauf klemmt.

Früher war das mal eine fest verlegte Homewayanlage. Von dem damaligen Schrott hatte ich mich aber teilweise wieder getrennt und provisorisch, flexibel nachgezogen.

Die üblichen 2fachdosen weisen diese rückseitigen Anschlussblöcke auf:


----------



## BenTigger (26 September 2013)

Für deine gewünschte Netzwerkart ist es nicht erlaubt, 2 Geräte an einem Kabel zu betreiben. Jedes Gerät benötigt einen eigenen Port (Hub) da sonst die Signale gestört werden.

Mir ist auch keine Netzwerkdose mit eingebauter Hubfunktion bekannt.

Ich frage aber mal bei unseren Netzwerkspezis an Bord nach. Vielleicht haben die ja was in der Art parat.


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich frage aber mal bei unseren Netzwerkspezis an Bord nach.


Danke, brauchste nimmer! Habe nun schon eine 1fache Netzwerkdose bestellt, nachdem mir der Support von zwei Herstellern das selbe wie du eben erklärt hat. Somit bleibt es beim Hub über Cat5 und sobald TV bei mir auch übers Netzwerk reinkommt (so in gefühlten 8 Jahren) müssen Kabel und Dosen ohnehin auf Cat6 oder gar 7 umgerüstet werden, wobei ich zum derzeitigen Stand der Technik generell auf WLAN setzen würde.


----------



## BenTigger (26 September 2013)

OK, Danke für die Rückmeldung...


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wobei ich zum derzeitigen Stand der Technik generell auf WLAN setzen würde.


Momentan in dieser Form: Das kann das neue AC-WLAN


			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> IEEE-Standard 802.11ac


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2014)

GSM-Repeater, Perl bietet den Callstel für 130 an, geht aber nur im im D-Netz und deckt "nur" 80 m² ab: http://www.callstel.info/GSM-Repeater-HZ-2180-919.shtml


----------

